
The Blacklisting of Hector ‘Sabu’ Monsegur - jonbaer
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/headline-story/13945/sabu-hector-monsegur-interview/
======
fiatmoney
I mean, shouldn't he be blacklisted? He's evidently willing to betray
positions of trust for the right incentives, and it's easy enough for the DoJ
to blackmail a felon. You can't trust him to do security work when the federal
security establishment is at least a passive adversary.

------
im3w1l
My card was part of this hack. I remember my confusion when I talked to my
card being blocked and they refused to say why. I asked if there had been any
suspicious charges or anything and they couldn't say. Finally got the advice
to wipe my computer. Thinking I had a virus came as a chock to me and I
wondered how I could have gotten it.

Got pretty pissed at Anonymous when I heard it was them behind the hack. Why
would they release credit card info? I really thought they were above such
stupidity. And now, to think FBI had a hand in it... quite hilarious to be
honest.

------
tinco
Hiring this guy is a huge security risk, there's literally a community of
hackers out to get him or anyone who associates with him, and it's been proven
that often security companies simply aren't strong enough to deal with that.

Tptacek, would you hire him? In a hypothetical situation where you had no
personal qualms with him (don't know if you do) and his skillset matched your
requirements? I know I'd be hesitant even if I headed a security firm, even if
it could be done in a remote/anonymous fashion.

~~~
tptacek
Clients do background checks on consultants.

